# HP Image Zone is not compatible with Windows Vista



## deadstrawberries (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi guys. I just got my new computer a few weeks ago, and it came with Windows Vista, instead of Windows XP. After moving all my programs and files from my old computer to my new one, I wanted to scan an image into my computer using HP Director, but it said that the HP Image Zone was not compatible with my computer. Are there any upgrades I can download to fix this, or will I have to find another scanning program? I hope I've posted this in the right thread (since I'm a complete newbie here-I usually just get my Dad to help fix my computer).


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How did HP Image Zone get in your computer ??
Did it come with the computer or did you install it ??

If HP .. whats the model number of your Computer ??
If HP .. what the model number of your Scanner ??

Dads are great .. aren't they  

And .. Welcome to the TSG forum.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

We're going to have two choices here.

*1:* Try to fix HP Image Zone in Vista.
….. Have you used HPIZ and do you want to continue using it ??

*2:* Use something else.
…. There's a replacement for Vista's Windows Picture Gallery.
It is an Image viewer and editor ... (Windows Picture Gallery will not allow you to Edit your Images)
It can also run your Scanner… Replacing HP Director.
This is what I do, even though my Computer and Scanner are both HP… (I refuse to Install HPIZ)
Scanner info at the bottom of this page >> Irfanview Setup Suggestions
Will probably need to know the Make n Model number of your Scanner here.

Or, we can even work on both … Your thoughts ???


----------

